# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Matando el tajo

## termopar

La reflexión que no se debería olvidar




> *
> Matando el Tajo*
> 
> RAÚL DEL POZO
> 15/02/2017 03:12
> 
> "Peinando sus cabellos de oro fino, / una ninfa del agua do moraba, / la cabeza sacó, y el prado ameno / vido de flores y de sombras lleno". En las églogas de Garcilaso, en la luz hecha salmuera de El Greco, se contaba y cantaba la soledad amena del padre Tajo, el río más largo, que Felipe II primero, y los ilustrados después, quisieron hacer navegable hasta Lisboa; ahora, llega al Atlántico con el agua del Jarama. 
> 
> Los ríos antes iban al mar, ahora algunos se extinguen en los campos de golf o en las colmenas de los rufianes del cemento. El río que nos llevaba -el de los verdes sauces a cuya sombra lavaban las cebolludas labradoras o se peinaban las ninfas- enferma en su lecho.En la Serranía de Cuenca y la de Albarracín nacen, entre lirios y tornas, el Tajo, el Júcar, el Cabriel, el Guadiela y otros arroyos de truchas y nutrias, linces y garzas, cigüeñas y alimoches. 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.elmundo.es/opinion/2017/0...e1c8b464e.html

----------


## pablovelasco

"Los ríos antes iban al mar, ahora algunos se extinguen en los campos de golf o en las colmenas de los rufianes del cemento."

Demagogia, da a entender una situación excepcional en algo corriente. El agua del Tajo se usa para regar y para beber. Los usos de los que habla son totalmente falsos.

"El presidente de esa comunidad dice que está a favor de la corriente europea, que además ha recomendado que los 550 millones de euros para desaladoras, hay que devolver el dinero o ponerlas en marcha."

Dinero gastado estúpidamente. Para los cultivos leñosos el agua desalada es inapropiada, y especialmente contraindicada para los cítricos que tanto abundan en el sureste. Los únicos que podrían beneficiarse son las explotaciones intensivas de invernadero, y para algunas hortalizas. No sé a quién se le ocurrió la brillante idea de construir unas desaladoras, que de principio, no convencieron a nadie. En el campo de cartagena se está usando mezclada y para las hortalizas y vegetales parece que funciona más o menos, pero desde luego es una solución de emergencia, en modo alguno se puede sustituir todo el agua por agua desalada.


"La situación de los pantanos, de donde sale el agua para el trasvase, es angustiosa, mientras se recrudece la guerra del agua entre partidos, territorios, famiglie, constructores, hoteleros, lobbys hídricos y políticos rateros."

Demagogia y falsedad. Los campesinos y los que beben agua, dónde están representados? lo digo más que nada porque el uso esencial del agua trasvasada es ese... No para fantásticos hoteles y constructores y rateros. Yo riego con agua del trasvase, en qué grupo estoy?? Lobby hídrico? porque tengo limoneros no hoteles ni campos de golf... Como el 99% de los usuarios.

"que la naturaleza decidió que el Tajo iba hacia el Atlántico y la política decidió con el trasvase que desembocara en el Mediterráneo. "

Eso es malo? Quizá sería mejor respetar la naturaleza y dejar que riadas periódicas destruyan las zonas ribereñas. Porque los embalses tampoco los decidió la naturaleza... Pues nada, que estos señores se vayan a vivir en cuevas y vivan de la recolección de bayas silvestres, pero a mí déjenme en paz. Por cierto, el Tajo sigue desembocando en Lisboa, lo vi con mis propios ojos, y llevaba agua a mansalva, por cierto

"Por Toledo el río fluye lleno de mierda."

Eso es culpa del trasvase?? será por el vertido de residuos. Que se ocupen primero de eso y luego hablamos.

Además, qué rábanos, no tiene el señor que ha escrito eso ni idea de los problemas que tenemos a la hora de regar por falta total de agua... No sé si ha visto el estado de los embalses del Segura o Júcar, pero la cosa está jodida.

----------


## termopar

> "Los ríos antes iban al mar, ahora algunos se extinguen en los campos de golf o en las colmenas de los rufianes del cemento."
> 
> Demagogia, da a entender una situación excepcional en algo corriente. El agua del Tajo se usa para regar y para beber. Los usos de los que habla son totalmente falsos.


No es usted el más indicado para hablar de demagogia. Lo que dice este periodista no es lo que dice usted, léalo correctamente.

Demagogia es lo que usted dice de que el agua es para beber. Le voy a dar datos: Casi el 90% del agua del trasvase es para regar. Esa es la función principal, el resto de cantidades de consumo: campos de golf, agua para construcción y turismo, agua potable,...son consumos mínimos que no requieren de trasvase si se utilizase el agua para ese uso o desarrollo.




> Dinero gastado estúpidamente. Para los cultivos leñosos el agua desalada es inapropiada, y especialmente contraindicada para los cítricos que tanto abundan en el sureste. Los únicos que podrían beneficiarse son las explotaciones intensivas de invernadero, y para algunas hortalizas. No sé a quién se le ocurrió la brillante idea de construir unas desaladoras, que de principio, no convencieron a nadie. En el campo de cartagena se está usando mezclada y para las hortalizas y vegetales parece que funciona más o menos, pero desde luego es una solución de emergencia, en modo alguno se puede sustituir todo el agua por agua desalada.


Es que los cítricos consumen mucha agua, y los hacen crecer en la zona de España con menos agua. El agua desalada se puede mezclar con la natural. Y estoy de acuerdo que es una solución de emergencia; lo que se debería haber hecho es eliminar esos cultivos de regadío, que en gran parte son ilegales o ilegales legalizados posteriormente. Usando sus mismas palabras....No se a quién se le ocurrió la brillante idea de legalizar regadíos o permitir regadíos ilegales tan ineficientes en cuanto a consumo de agua.




> Demagogia y falsedad. Los campesinos y los que beben agua, dónde están representados? lo digo más que nada porque el uso esencial del agua trasvasada es ese... No para fantásticos hoteles y constructores y rateros. Yo riego con agua del trasvase, en qué grupo estoy?? Lobby hídrico? porque tengo limoneros no hoteles ni campos de golf... Como el 99% de los usuarios.


Vuelve a tergiversar, no dice lo que usted responde. Además, engaña al mezclar los que beben con los que riegan. Los que riegan usan el 90% del agua, los que beben agua usan la misma cantidad o equivalente que los usos industriales o los campos de golf, usos minoritarios todos ellos.

Y usted está incluido en el lobby hídrico, perteneciendo al SCRATS, a quien paga para que le defiendan sus intereses. Y tiene limoneros que utilizan mucha agua y su sindicato medra para que se la subvencionen. Y por eso está aquí escribiendo también.




> Eso es malo? Quizá sería mejor respetar la naturaleza y dejar que riadas periódicas destruyan las zonas ribereñas. Porque los embalses tampoco los decidió la naturaleza... Pues nada, que estos señores se vayan a vivir en cuevas y vivan de la recolección de bayas silvestres, pero a mí déjenme en paz. Por cierto, el Tajo sigue desembocando en Lisboa, lo vi con mis propios ojos, y llevaba agua a mansalva, por cierto


Esto que usted dice no hay por donde cogerlo de falsedades que tiene:

- claro que es malo!, un trasvase destroza la dinámica hidráulica de un río y sus equilibrios biológicos. Y entre respetar la naturaleza y la destrucción de las riadas hay un camino intermedio donde se debería ubicar la política hidráulica. Pero en el caso del alto Tajo, se ha decidido por el peor de los extremos, destruirlo por completo.

- lo de vivir en cuevas, por las veces que lo dice, le debe gustar mucho a usted. Usted malentiende el desarrollo de un pais. Se puede hacer más con menos y no destrozar el mundo y la naturaleza. Se puede crecer y no joderlo todo. Perdón por el término pero es el más ajustado a lo que usted promueve.

- Y el Tajo lleva agua en su desembocadura de Lisboa? qué poquito sabe usted. Al Tajo cada vez le entra más agua de mar en su desembocadura, al igual que le pasa al Ebro y su cuña marina. Lo que usted ve es agua de mar, bébasela y lo comprobará. Y no lleva ni una gota de agua del nacimiento del Tajo, eso se lo aseguro.




> "Por Toledo el río fluye lleno de mierda."
> 
> Eso es culpa del trasvase?? será por el vertido de residuos. Que se ocupen primero de eso y luego hablamos.


SI, es culpa del trasvase. Si el Tajo solo lleva residuos es porque se ha exprimido tanto su cabecera que es el único líquido que le queda al Tajo en Toledo. Si no hubiese trasvase, los residuos se diluirían en el agua de su nacimiento original, así de claro.




> Además, qué rábanos, no tiene el señor que ha escrito eso ni idea de los problemas que tenemos a la hora de regar por falta total de agua... No sé si ha visto el estado de los embalses del Segura o Júcar, pero la cosa está jodida.


Claro que está jodido. En la Comunidad de Murcia, de donde usted es, se consume agua para regadíos de una forma insostenible. Consumen 3 veces o incluso más de lo que su cuenca puede aportar. Y cada vez será peor. Pero ustedes se tapan los ojos frente a la realidad.

La aportación del trasvase cada vez será menor y el río Tajo ya no da ni para el trasvase, consecuencia de sus legalizaciones de los regadíos o terrenos ilegales.

Y le gustará poco pero la solución está en las desaladoras y en eliminar cultivos ineficientes por su excesivo consumo de agua, y plantar otros menos costosos en cuanto a consumo de agua. Pero esto último es muy difícil de realizar, así que si a sus limoneros no le gusta el agua desalada, ya puede buscarles otro emplazamiento porque el agua a repartir cada vez será menor en esa zona. 

Lo que le dije hace un tiempo, utilice su finca para poner una planta fotovoltaica. Le irá mejor.

----------


## Jonasino

¿Pero hay algun tema que el Sr.termopar no sepa y de lecciones a todo el mundo?
Politica, economía, energía, gramática, ecologismo .....
¡Vaya joya contar con alguien así en un foro¡
Y además contando con una saud de hierro, que, por cierto; es una de las características de un troll, su longevidad.
Claro que sobre todo, si ese troll tiene un "valor añadido"......

----------


## termopar

Sin embargo, usted no aporta "nada" al debate. Solo persigue mis comentarios de una forma enfermiza.

----------


## Jonasino

> Matando el tajo. La reflexión que no se debería olvidar


Tampoco hay que olvidar que si por "tajo" se refiere al río, es con mayúscula: "Tajo"

Fuente: Primero de guardería

----------


## termopar

Jajaja,  dígale que es de primero de guardería al corrector ortográfico,  porque con el copia-pega se ha modificado  el cambio original.

Muy detallista y puntilloso, sr. Jonasino, lástima que no comente nada del tema principal,  con lo meticuloso que es usted, seguro que su comentario sería brillante. 

Y ya que tiene tanto tiempo con la ortografía, busque usted todas las veces que se ha escrito "Tajo" en este hilo por mi parte, y cuántas fueron con minúsculas.

Nota: editado y corregido.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Esa es la función principal ("Riego"), el resto de cantidades de consumo: campos de golf, agua para construcción y turismo, agua potable,...son consumos mínimos que no requieren de trasvase si se utilizase el agua para ese uso o desarrollo.*

Eso no es así, de hecho en años de sequía el agua destinada a consumo es superior a la destinada a riego, mire una tabla. Como puede ver la cantidad dedicada al consumo no es tan despreciable.



*Y usted está incluido en el lobby hídrico, perteneciendo al SCRATS, a quien paga para que le defiendan sus intereses.*

Otro con lo mismo. No he visto nunca a una persona del SCRATS en carne y hueso, y desconocía su existencia hasta que me lo dijo un forero. Personalmente odio los sindicatos, así que ya ve.

*Consumen 3 veces o incluso más de lo que su cuenca puede aportar.*

Claro, para eso se hizo el trasvase, para aumentar los regadíos más allá de lo que el Segura podía aportar.

*Si no hubiese trasvase, los residuos se diluirían en el agua de su nacimiento original, así de claro.*

No lo veo tan claro. No sé si sabrá que bañarse en el río fue prohibido en Toledo antes de que se inaugurara el trasvase, debido a la contaminación. Quizá si depurara Madrid mejor sus aguas, la situación mejoraría... No cree?? O sólo es culpa del trasvase? Es que parece que hemos encontrado un chivo expiatorio para todo. 


*- Y el Tajo lleva agua en su desembocadura de Lisboa? qué poquito sabe usted. Al Tajo cada vez le entra más agua de mar en su desembocadura, al igual que le pasa al Ebro y su cuña marina. Lo que usted ve es agua de mar, bébasela y lo comprobará.*

Me hospedé en Santarem, 30km antes de la desembocadura... y agua había, se lo aseguro. No sé quizá contracorriente subía agua del mar, y a 30km de la desembocadura todo era agua de mar, la verdad no bajé a probarla, pero viendo los cultivos de alrededor, estoy casi seguro de que el agua no sería muy salada.

*Y le gustará poco pero la solución está en las desaladoras y en eliminar cultivos ineficientes por su excesivo consumo de agua*

En la segunda afirmación estoy de acuerdo. Hay una gran cantidad de regantes "tradicionales" que riegan de forma ineficiente, por inundación. Yo en cambio con goteros y agua medida. Deberían paulatinamente desaparecer esas formas de riego arcaicas y que gastan mucho.

*La aportación del trasvase cada vez será menor*

Leches! espero que no. A ver si Dios nos regala unos años de bonanza hídrica, no sea cenizo.


P.D. Ante de que lo sugiera, no estoy a sueldo del SCRATS, y tampoco soy un terrateniente con millones de tahúllas de plantación. La mía no llega a 3 Ha.

----------

Jonasino (20-feb-2017),perdiguera (19-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

> Eso no es así, de hecho en años de sequía el agua destinada a consumo es superior a la destinada a riego, mire una tabla. Como puede ver la cantidad dedicada al consumo no es tan despreciable.


Insisto en que la función principal es la de riego. Hasta sus datos lo confirman. Que en alguna ocasión hay servido para otros usos, no deja de ser puntual. Y esas puntualidades se pueden arreglar con las desaladoras y ahora se arreglan con las desaladoras.




> Otro con lo mismo. No he visto nunca a una persona del SCRATS en carne y hueso, y desconocía su existencia hasta que me lo dijo un forero. Personalmente odio los sindicatos, así que ya ve.


Odiará los sindicatos pero bien que los usa para su propio beneficio. Aquí ha traído información del SCRATS, ha usado los mismos argumentarios y no he visto en ninguna ocasión que estuviera en su contra. Tendré que fiarme de lo que dice aunque no se sustenta en su modo de comportarse.   




> Claro, para eso se hizo el trasvase, para aumentar los regadíos más allá de lo que el Segura podía aportar.


Aquí mismo lo dice usted. EL TRASVASE ES PARA LOS REGADÍOS, no es para el consumo ni para la industria. Ya no hay demagogia como en su primera frase. Además que ni siquiera existían estos regadíos cuando se creó la obra, la mayoría eran ilegales y se fueron legalizando en diferentes épocas.

Y esto ha ocurrido hasta que ya no se puede exprimir más. El Tajo alto está hecho un auténtico estercolero por esta detracción de aguas. Ahora, dicho "odiado" sindicato, pide trasvases de otras zonas hasta que le pase lo mismo que con el Tajo alto, y se piden para regadío, clarísimo. Y seguro que usted estará de acuerdo. 

No será del SCRATS pero si parece un pato, nada como un pato y grazna como un pato entonces probablemente sea un pato. Desde luego es usted activo en los foros en la defensa del trasvase como si lo perteneciese y actúa a nivel particular del mismo modo. 




> No lo veo tan claro. No sé si sabrá que bañarse en el río fue prohibido en Toledo antes de que se inaugurara el trasvase, debido a la contaminación. Quizá si depurara Madrid mejor sus aguas, la situación mejoraría... No cree?? O sólo es culpa del trasvase? Es que parece que hemos encontrado un chivo expiatorio para todo.


Sus palabras le delatan, ....en el río Tajo se podía uno bañar a la altura de Toledo. Que en alguno ocasión no se pudiese hacer?. Evidentemente. Como cuando el río 
Gállego por culpa de un escape de lindano no se podía utilizar el agua. Esos son otros problemas. Pero si hoy no se puede uno bañar es porque el Tajo no tiene agua por debajo de Entrepeñas y Buendía




> Me hospedé en Santarem, 30km antes de la desembocadura... y agua había, se lo aseguro. No sé quizá contracorriente subía agua del mar, y a 30km de la desembocadura todo era agua de mar, la verdad no bajé a probarla, pero viendo los cultivos de alrededor, estoy casi seguro de que el agua no sería muy salada.


En su primera respuesta hablaba de LISBOA, ahora ya ha subido hasta Santarem, cuidado, no sea que usted no tenga claro qué visitó, igual era Toledo. Y ya que trae gráficas del trasvase, infórmese sobre las gráficas del caudal medio anual del Tajo en su desembocadura, quizás vea una disminución de aportaciones cada vez menor, y no se relacione en nada con lo que usted asegura ver en LISBOA.




> En la segunda afirmación estoy de acuerdo. Hay una gran cantidad de regantes "tradicionales" que riegan de forma ineficiente, por inundación. Yo en cambio con goteros y agua medida. Deberían paulatinamente desaparecer esas formas de riego arcaicas y que gastan mucho.


No son tan ineficientes como usted dice. Pero bueno, eso es una opinión. Además lo hacen con el agua del Segura, sin perjudicarse más que a su propia comarca. 

Pero le garantizo que no hay mayor ineficiencia que cultivar limones en el desierto.




> Leches! espero que no. A ver si Dios nos regala unos años de bonanza hídrica, no sea cenizo.


Esto no es de ser cenizo, es de no creer al primo de Rajoy e informarse de lo que hay. Y le aseguro que algún año le tocará el gordo, será casualidad, pero lo habitual es que no le toque ni la terminación. El cambio climático está más que demostrado.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Insisto en que la función principal es la de riego.*

Y yo nunca he dicho lo contrario, únicamente le señalo que lo destinado a consumo no es una proporción tan insignificante como ud. decía, superando en varios años incluso a lo destinado a regadío.

* la mayoría eran ilegales y se fueron legalizando en diferentes épocas.*

No sé tampoco que % es ilegal/legalizado así que no puedo saber su impacto en el total del uso del trasvase, de todas formas, me parece mal el uso de agua en terrenos ilegales, y no me parece bien lo que ocurrió en algunos sitios con las legalizaciones. Parece presuponer que estoy de acuerdo con esos manejos. En modo alguno, han sido un perjuicio para la gente como yo, que lo tenía legal desde un principio, teniendo ahora que repartir agua. No entiendo cómo se pudo aprobar eso, pero qué quiere que se haga, ya tenemos que resignarnos a estas cosas.

*El Tajo alto está hecho un auténtico estercolero por esta detracción de aguas.*

Estará hecho un estercolero por la basura, no por un caudal menor, es de cajón. El trasvase ha supuesto una disminución de caudal? evidentemente, eso produce directamente contaminación, pues NO. Y el ejemplo que le puse sobre el poder bañarse en el Tajo, era únicamente para demostrarle que el Tajo ya tenía problemas graves de contaminación ANTES del trasvase, que ahora se ha vuelto el chivo expiatorio de todo mal.

*Y seguro que usted estará de acuerdo*

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con la interconexión de cuencas para favorecer el regadío en las zonas apropiadas, que suelen tener escasez de agua, pero inmejorable clima para la agricultura, al contrario de otras zonas de España. Además estoy a favor de la energía nuclear y de los toros, soy, como puede ver, una persona muy malvada. 

*No son tan ineficientes como usted dice. Pero bueno, eso es una opinión.*

No, no es una opinión, el % de la eficiencia del riego por inundación, ronda el 30/40 en el mejor de los casos, y en el caso del riego por goteo, es del 90/95.

*Además lo hacen con el agua del Segura, sin perjudicarse más que a su propia comarca.* 

Aaaah claro, que si el trasvase no pasara de Albacete, sería genial, el problema es que abastece a extranjeros murcianos, alicantinos y almerienses.

*Pero le garantizo que no hay mayor ineficiencia que cultivar limones en el desierto.*

Pues yo lo veo un adelanto, cuestión de gustos.

*infórmese sobre las gráficas del caudal medio anual del Tajo en su desembocadura*

Lo siento no las he encontrado.

En resumen, discutir más sobre el tema me parece innecesario. Evidentemente para mí un perjuicio en un río es perfectamente justificable, siempre y cuando sirva a una función económica como la agricultura. Y hay personas que no están dispuestas a una reducción de caudal a cambio de un beneficio económico, eso es todo. Ahora está el estado, que es el que tiene que velar por todos los intereses de sus ciudadanos, el que tiene que buscar un término medio.
Así que habrá gente a favor de trasvases siempre, (no necesariamente pagados del SCRATS, aparte de esos hay más gente) y otros que les parezca mal. Son legítimas ambas posturas, ahora no olvidemos que el levante español es la huerta de Europa, y nuestros productos son exportados generando riqueza y empleo, que en los tiempos que estamos no viene mal.

----------


## termopar

Ya veo que desconoce muchas cosas y sin embargo se atreve a argumentarlas en contra. 

Pues infórmese antes de quedar en entredicho, que de este modo, nadie le creerá. 

Usted ha abierto una botella de vino que no es suya, sino de todos los españoles , se ha bebido el 95% de su contenido y ha dejado el poso para la cabecera del Tajo. Repito,  sin ser suya la botella.

Y ahora el alcohol le genera una euforia cortoplacista que le hace completamente dependiente de ese vino sin parar a pensar en si le pertenece o si es lo mejor para su salud. 

Y de nuevo, anda buscando otras botellas que descorchar aunque el resultado sea igual o más desastroso para usted o para el que le presta la botella.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Usted ha abierto una botella de vino que no es suya, sino de todos los españoles*

Yo??? Pero vamos a ver, que no sé si me aclaro. Los proyectos de dotar de regadíos el sureste, no son estatales??? Querrá decir ud. que no está de acuerdo con un plan de conectar cuencas, que por cierto ya en la II república existía uno similar. Pero siempre estatal, y pensando que es lo mejor para el conjunto del país. Si a ud. no le gusta está en su derecho, a mí tampoco me gustan muchos de los planes gubernamentales, pero no es culpa ni mía, ni de los beneficiados. O es que ya existía el malvado SCRATS hace 80 años, que, en contra de los intereses de la nación realizó la obra únicamente para fastidiar Toledo?? Por favor un poco de cordura. Y estoy en mi pleno derecho a opinar que los empleos y riqueza generada gracias a esta obra, superan los perjuicios, que sin duda ocasiona. Es cierto, ya no hay caudal para bañarse en Toledo, y el río lleva poco caudal en su cabecera... Pero a cambio de decenas de miles de puestos de trabajo, que genera riqueza NACIONAL, no únicamente local. 

*Y de nuevo, anda buscando otras botellas que descorchar aunque el resultado sea igual o más desastroso para usted o para el que le presta la botella.*

Imagino que se refiere a que estar a favor de nuevos trasvases es desastroso... Bueno es su opinión, yo en cambio sí que estoy de acuerdo. Prefiero extender regadíos a que los ríos lleven mucho caudal, y estoy en mi pleno derecho a pensar así. Aquí el Segura es aprovechado al 100%, El Júcar igual, y me parece bien. Si a ud. no le parece bien, bueno para eso está la democracia, vote a partidos antitrasvasistas y ecologistas. (Aunque lleve cuidado, porque descubrirá que los partidos tienen un discurso allá y otro acá, por lo menos los mayoritarios) Pero de lo que estoy cansado es de la hiperlegitimidad que tienen los que apoyan el cierre de trasvases y energías renovables. Pues mire no me averguenzo de nada. Y mi postura es legítima. 

*Repito, sin ser suya la botella*

No, esa botella es un bien de interés público, y sinceramente a la vista de los empleos y riqueza generada, opino que ha sido una buena inversión. Por cierto, también estaba a favor del trasvase del Ebro, fíjese lo malvado que puedo ser.

----------


## Jonasino

La obsesión sobre las botellas de vino o champán del Sr.termopar es digna de enfermo mental, cosa que no es compatible con gozar de una salud de hierro. ¿Sabe que hay consultas profesionales que pueden tratarle eso?

----------

F. Lázaro (25-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

No se qué quiere decir con hiperlegitimidad. Si a mis contestaciones se queda sin respuestas, y solo pretende zafarse con un "pues me parece muy bien,  pero aunque no sepa como defender mis argumentos, me da igual"...aunque infantil, por supuesto, puede hacer y pensar lo que quiera. Nunca pretendí hacerle a usted razonar, es usted el que no consiguió lo que quería al responder el hilo.

----------


## termopar

> La obsesión sobre las botellas de vino o champán del Sr.termopar es digna de enfermo mental, cosa que no es compatible con gozar de una salud de hierro. ¿Sabe que hay consultas profesionales que pueden tratarle eso?


El champán no me gusta, pero usted me parece que tampoco lo va a probar aunque le gustase.

----------

